# Fitting Take Off Help



## MirMahmutovic# (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello I'm looking for a book or chart which has fitting take off. We do a lot off DVW piping and I would like to learn the take off so I can become more efficient. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Reffer to your code book. How many fixture units are you picking up on the branch or/ also what fixtures are you picking up ? More then 2 water closets its gunna be 4" pipe minimun or no water closets but less then 27 f.u then it can be 3. 
If you dont know this then you should be working with a jman who will instruct you. Hopfully your signed up an going to school also


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I believe most manufactures have such charts on their websites. Try and look up the fitting brand you guys use and then you should be able to find it

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Charlotte pipe has books with takeoffs off their entire product line.


----------



## MirMahmutovic# (Nov 4, 2018)

All our stack piping is 4 inch, the most fixtures a branch picks up is 4, lav, shower/tub, laundry and or floor drain for furnace. I work with a Jman at all times, but I run pipe on my own. I'm trying to find the Charlote Pipe book online but have been unsuccessful. The shop I work for is not local 130, so I do not go to school. I'll have to pay to go to school 3 year as I'll need the prep work for the exam.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

rwh said:


> Charlotte pipe has books with takeoffs off their entire product line.




And an app for your phone.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Illinois books don't have the take of measurements.

They list DFU & WSF.

Link. >>>> http://www.freeinfosociety.com/media/pdf/4404.pdf


http://www.quantity-takeoff.com/plumbing-takeoff-sheets.htm


We are to the point some great software is available. >>>> http://www.quantity-takeoff.com/fastpipe12-mechanical-estimating-construction-costs.htm


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The Charlotte book is on the Charlotte website.
http://www.charlottepipe.com/Documents/DimensionalCatalogs/Cast_Iron_Pipe_Fittings_Eng.pdf


----------



## MirMahmutovic# (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you for the help. I've downloaded the Charlotte Pipe app, I plan on making flash cards out off all the com mlm on fittings and trying to memorable them so I can become more effective when running pipe. Also thank you for the info. on drawing I'll read it so I can start getting familiar with the symbols, so when I go to school I can be familiar with it some what.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MirMahmutovic# said:


> Hello I'm looking for a book or chart which has fitting take off. We do a lot off DVW piping and I would like to learn the take off so I can become more efficient. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
























When I worked in commercial new construction, all of us journeymen had the Charlotte books with us in our toolboxes. {1} book was PVC and the other book was cast iron. 


If you contact Charlotte, maybe they still make those little books. Although with smartphones and all, a lot of information is now on-line instead of print.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Those books are cool, but I can't count on my supplier to always have the same brand of fittings. It probably gets me just close enough to have the fitting in hand (which I have to do anyway) and use my tape to measure the take-off (gotta have a tape anyway to measure the length of pipe anyway) and probably done in a similar amount of time as pulling out the book and looking up the fitting.

I guess the 45 is a bit tricker, but I think there was a discussion about that in another thread You get accustomed to eyeballing those over time and you get pretty good at it.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Alan said:


> Those books are cool, but I can't count on my supplier to always have the same brand of fittings. It probably gets me just close enough to have the fitting in hand (which I have to do anyway) and use my tape to measure the take-off (gotta have a tape anyway to measure the length of pipe anyway) and probably done in a similar amount of time as pulling out the book and looking up the fitting.
> 
> I guess the 45 is a bit tricker, but I think there was a discussion about that in another thread You get accustomed to eyeballing those over time and you get pretty good at it.


Dwv fittings are pretty standardized. Charlotte takoffs will work. Most supply houses carry the same brand of fittings over time as they are dealers for said brand.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

rwh said:


> Dwv fittings are pretty standardized. Charlotte takoffs will work. Most supply houses carry the same brand of fittings over time as they are dealers for said brand.


I have actually found that they carried a different brand of 1-1/2" ABS Street 1/8 bend that absolutely would not go into the other brand of fitting dry, and when you glue the sucker you better have it lined up where you want because it WILL NOT rotate.

I stopped using them for about 2 months. When we finally got to the bottom of the box and there was a dozen or so left I only used them for under sink offsets because the only fitting that went on them semi smooth was the trap adapters.

I agree they should be pretty standardized, but that was ridiculous. Maybe just a bad batch. I realize this has nothing to do with take-offs, but it seemed relevant.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> I guess the 45 is a bit tricker, but I think there was a discussion about that in another thread You get accustomed to eyeballing those over time and you get pretty good at it.


I remember working on an Olympic swimming pool and this guy with 30 years experience as a 4th year apprentice with his 1st year holding a 14" PVC 45 on top of his head with outstretched arms telling to the other to measure in between. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Damn that was funny. 30 years as a plumber and he couldn't figure out 1.41. No wonder he couldn't pass his journeyman exam. What's even funnier those fitting were like 1500$ each.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> I remember working on an Olympic swimming pool and this guy with 30 years experience as a 4th year apprentice with his 1st year holding a 14" PVC 45 on top of his head with outstretched arms telling to the other to measure in between. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> Damn that was funny. 30 years as a plumber and he couldn't figure out 1.41. No wonder he couldn't pass his journeyman exam. What's even funnier those fitting were like 1500$ each.


When I was going through the apprenticeship there was a guy that was a "5th period" so 2.5 years worth of experience in the apprenticeship, but he had been an apprentice for 7 years or so.

He came to class one night and enlightened us all that when you are gluing up a solvent weld p-trap you can use the outlet side of the "U bend to get a measurement for the trap arm. Something he should have already been able to do long before I started the apprenticeship. It wasn't news to anybody in the room.

One night we went to a job site just for fun, which in hindsight was probably illegal AF, since we were actually working on the teacher's project. (I never picked up a tool. I'm here to learn not to help you out with your job). Anyway, i'm watching this guy struggling with soldering a stub out onto a piece of copper that's coming from overhead. The fitting kept dropping off the pipe. I told him to heat the pipe a little first so it expands in the fitting and it won't drop out, then solder like normal but do it quickly.

I guess some of those guys didn't spend much time around a torch or maybe had bad bosses that didn't give them these kinds of pointers to help them be more efficient. Why wouldn't you?


----------

